# Codeblocks zlib1.dll missing



## kasparas014 (Nov 2, 2013)

So i downloaded codeblocks and it was working all fine, but when i tried testing my program it just gave me an error message about zlib1.dll missing. What do i do?


----------



## Porto556 (Sep 17, 2014)

Go to dll.com and write zlib 1.dll in the box and download the file then send file to file source.


----------

